# Guidance document for Form 12



## flavo (19 Feb 2008)

Hi There,

This will be the first time I will complete a form 12 tax return (for 2007) and wondered if anyone knew of a guidance document to help with completing the form?  I am a PAYE tax payer.

Thanks


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2008)

There is this generic document which can be viewed or  downloaded from the Revenue site Employees' *Guide* to PAYE


----------



## flavo (19 Feb 2008)

mathepac,

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2008)

Sound, no problem. There is another document which I can't seem to find that deals with specifics for the year, but the one I gave you will serve you well as a starting point.

Some kind person will no doubt post the link for the Form 12 guide for Tax Year 2007 eventually.


----------



## Eeyore (19 Feb 2008)

This is the guide for 2006:
[broken link removed]

The equivalent for 2007 hasn't been published yet or I can't find it on the revenue website anyway.


----------



## flavo (19 Feb 2008)

Thanks again,

I called the revenue help line and there is no guidance document issued for form 12.  There is a guidance form available for form 11.


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2008)

Eeyore said:


> This is the guide for 2006:
> [broken link removed]
> 
> The equivalent for 2007 hasn't been published yet or I can't find it on the revenue website anyway.


Thanks Eeeyore, OP has explained why I couldn't find the 2007 version. Are we on our game or wha'?


----------

